# Wheel and tyre combo weights



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Took the wheels off at the weekend and thought it might be an opportunity to start a wheel and tyre weight list.

So....

18 x 8 et45 Pro Race 1.2's fitted with 225 x 40 x 18 Nankang NS-2R's = 20.1kg










VT


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

18 x 8.0J OZ Racing Superleggeras - 8kg

255/35/18 Sunny 3970 tyres - 10.6kg

Billet aluminium hub-centric spacers (10mm) - 502g

Wheel combination - 19.102kg


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Very nice!

I have 2 combos to add...

18" RS4 replicas 8j et38 with 225/40/r18 Nankang NS-2R's = 24.5kg



17" Team Dynamic ProRace 1.2 9j et30 with 255/40/r18 Nankang NS-2R's = 23kg

[photo to be uploaded]

When you include my spacers that have always been on the car it's an unsprung weight saving of 13kg... Not too bad! Yes there are lighter, no, there probably isn't stronger!


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

NickG said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I have 2 combos to add...
> 
> ...


This is a good point... I have billet aluminium spacers on my wheels so that the front wheels don't rub, I need to add that weight too.


----------



## CollecTTor (Jan 17, 2014)

17x9.5 ET38 Enkei RPF1 = 7.39kg = 16.25lbs
275/40/17 Nitto NT01 = 12.84kg = 28.25lbs
Mounted combo = 20.23kg = 44.5lbs

For comparison, 245/40/17 Michelin Pilot Super Sport + OEM 17x7.5 Fat Five = 20.68kg = 45.5lbs, so I'm saving a whole 0.45kg per corner = 1.8kg total. 8)


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Very grubby Rota GTR 18 x 8.5J + 225/40/18 Nankang NS2-R = 21.4kg


----------

